# ***OFFICIAL*** Matt Brown vs. Johny Hendricks Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*















​


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I would love to see Brown take this as he is a personal inspiration to me but I think Hendricks is gonna be too much for him.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Brown is going to sleep in round 1, cry baby by big overhand right.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm taking Brown, he's true grit and Hendricks has not been dropping fools like he used to, I think Brown will be more active and break him down. And Hendricks has been in charge of his diet for this one...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly... i just see Hendricks controlling this on the ground for the decision win. But ill be pulling for Matt Brown, no doubt.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^This, sadly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's doubtful Hendricks is gonna play into the brawling game. We all know he's gonna play it "safe" now. It's always different once you taste the sponsorship dollars and gold. One tends to want to keep it at all costs. 

I'm effin glad they canned the trilogy. That would have been redonkulous. Anybody feel Rory has a chance this time. I think Robbie might hold it again cuz he's bigger, stronger, and is more fearless. Rory is very good when he's in control, but does falter a bit when he's on the defensive. Tons of fighters like that; BJ Penn, Crocop, Vitor, Gomi, Cyril, Munoz, etc. Some fighters' thrive on getting hit like Condit, Leben, Wand, Anderson, Diego Sanchez, Hunt, Hendo, Shogun, and of course The Immortal.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

What are the odds Hendricks gets popped for PEDs after the fight?

Oops, didn't say that.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

After some thought, I think this is a tough fight for both guys and Im really tempted to take Brown. 

Brown is dynamic enough on the ground to present a threat so Im not sure Hendricks should go there. If he gets caught and dives on a panic TD Matt can sub him. 

Still I think the fight will be a stand up battle, I favor Hendricks because Brown's game planning skills are non existent. 

Fighters like Brown take big risks and it starts to become a habit, you cant just shake off the best shot Hendricks can dish out and Hendricks will land those shots if Brown wants to play the game the way Hendricks wants to play it. 

Brown's Achilles heel in the past has been wrestling at least offensively, Im not saying he doesn't have the ability to address it but I doubt he has.

I think Hendricks just hits too hard for Brown to beat him the way he fights, you cant let Hendricks uncork as much as Brown is willing to get hit.

I think Brown has to do damage early in the fight if he wants to win. I think this is one of those fights that the longer Brown can stay in there the more likely it is he'll win.

Its just one of those fights that could go to either guy if the fight develops a certain way. 

So with that caveat I think Hendricks will win.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

slapshot said:


> After some thought, I think this is a tough fight for both guys and Im really tempted to take Brown.
> 
> Brown is dynamic enough on the ground to present a threat so Im not sure Hendricks should go there. If he gets caught and dives on a panic TD Matt can sub him.
> 
> ...


The knock on Brown has always been his ground game not his wrestling. This one of those fights that is won or lost based on Hendricks and what shape he comes into this fight in. He's going to have a huge advantage in the first round, I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't go for a front choke.

I would look deeply into any rumors about his weight cut for this fight because it's very tempting to pick Brown. I think Hendricks beats Borwn 9 out of 10 times, but Hendricks has dumped Dolce which means he's going into this fight trying something new.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Fighters like Brown take big risks and it starts to become a habit, you cant just shake off the best shot Hendricks can dish out and Hendricks will land those shots if Brown wants to play the game the way Hendricks wants to play it.


Hard to say. Lawler isn't exactly a pillowfist and I don't recall Brown getting rocked or knocked loopy in that fight. He did come out on the losing end of most exchanges since Lawler was the more technical fighter, but I don't remember him being in real trouble.

My bet will be this fight goes a lot like the Hendricks fight against Condit, but with Hendricks having a bit more of an advantage.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

John8204 said:


> The knock on Brown has always been his ground game not his wrestling. This one of those fights that is won or lost based on Hendricks and what shape he comes into this fight in. He's going to have a huge advantage in the first round, I wouldn't be shocked if he doesn't go for a front choke.
> 
> I would look deeply into any rumors about his weight cut for this fight because it's very tempting to pick Brown. I think Hendricks beats Borwn 9 out of 10 times, but Hendricks has dumped Dolce which means he's going into this fight trying something new.


Nope, he has become a top level ground fighter and Hendricks might be able to get him down but I dont think he keeps him there unless Brown wants to be in guard.

Its one of the reasons I said I dont doubt he could improve wrestling, he really has became a bad fighter to go to the ground with. 

I dont think his improvements or his ground skills are questionable TBH. Im not saying he's going to sub Hendricks but if he gets gassed or gets hurt then you bet your ass I think if Brown go's for a sub he could very well get it. 

His grappling and clinch are good and he's got power and a chin but if he could shoot like his opponent he'd have a major advantage.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hendricks is looking ripped for this one.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Hendricks will win. 
As much as I like Matt Brown I just can't see him defending the takedowns from one of the best wrestlers in the UFC. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want Hendricks to win just so someone i like could later defeat him, thus ending his streak. Maybe Rory or Carlos?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike Dolce who? 

Not worth the money for his scams.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I believe in Matt Brown. He's a man who doesn't whine or make excuses, unlike his opponent. Who's fat!


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

King Daisuke said:


> I believe in Matt Brown. He's a man who doesn't whine or make excuses, unlike his opponent. Who's fat!


He doesn't really look fat, now does he?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hendricks is rightfully the favourite to win, I like Brown but I see no way he can outpoint or finish Hendricks.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

MK. said:


> He doesn't really look fat, now does he?


Just look at those love handles!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

St. Pierre had trouble controlling Hendricks on the ground, I doubt Brown can do better.

This is 3 rounds¿ Then I don't see Brown outcardioing him either.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Did anyone say Brown would control Hendricks on the ground? Because if so... ill have to knock them down a few notches on my respectometer.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Brown's ground game is being over estimated a bit here in my opinion. What has he even done on the ground? Out grappled a kick boxer in Wonderboy? Okay. Submitted a few unknowns earlier in his career? Alright.. What am I missing? If Condit couldn't handle Hendrick's top game, I doubt Brown will surprise us.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If Hendricks goes wrestling mode I expect him yo win easy.

If he trades it becomes fairly even.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Cannot see anything but a wrestlefukkin. Johny 30-27. Again, like the Reem battle, I hope I'm wrong. Expect a relatively boring take em down and work him x 3 type fight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

What I really want to see it's a Hendricks who feels like he has something to prove (perhaps after scanning some forums and comment sections and realizing people think he's become a grapplef**ing crybaby) coming in and smashing Brown in the first. 
But I pretty much agree with everyone saying he'll wrestle his way to a decision. Maybe even a sub in the second or third round.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I doubt this goes to the ground at all till someone is already toast.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hendricks makes 170 on fhe dot looking awesome.....without Dolce the con artist.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

But if Hendricks once learned the recipe to be in shape from Dolce and has used it successfully before, there's a possibility he could just discipline himself to keep following it without paying the fancy guy no more, no? 

I think his amazing shape now is more like the proof he is taking his profession very seriously at this point, specially after they rightfully scrapped his shot.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope this fight is a brawl, both guys know what they're doing there.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Wish it was a five rounder to increase Browns chances but still betting on him. He'll have his hands full but hoping he can pull it off.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Eh, ussually you can say that Brown has a punchers chance but Hendricks ate GSP's head kicks like they were made of feathers and powered by unicorn farts, the guy also spent 50 minutes in the cage with Robbie Lawler trying to punch a hole in the back of his head without ever looking to be more than mildly annoyed by the fists pounding into his face. . Hendricks chin should be freaking legendary by now. Therefore I gotta expect Hendricks to win. That said WAR BROWN.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

After the first round, all I got out of it was a fight that could have potentially been an awesome striking battle that turned into one guy taking another guy down to get a points win. Disappointed.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Going much like the Condit fight, but less exciting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Matt Brown is stuck at the cross roads, he can try and avoid the TD or throw for the fences but Hendricks isn't gonna let him do both if he lets him do either.


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Brown not fighting the smartest fight here.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I really hate fights like this. This had potential to be a great stand up fight, and it has turned into a wrestling match. If a guy like Maia fights another BJJ guy, and the whole fight is standing, it pisses me off. If two guys who are known for KO'ing people are on the ground 90% of the time, it pisses me off. It has nothing to do with striking being superior to grappling, I want to see wars between guys testing their bread and butter against each other, and it's so damn irritating when it doesn't go that way. 

I mean I don't buy PPVs, so technically I don't have anything to complain about as it's "free" entertainment, but holy hell I can't stand when a fight goes like this.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hendricks via GSP technique.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Remember when all the Hendricks fans loved him because he wasn't GSP and didn't fight safe?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

About the only good thing I can say is that Hendricks didn't teabag himself for an entire round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

aerius said:


> About the only good thing I can say is that Hendricks didn't teabag himself for an entire round.


Only because Brown can't stop the TD.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I hate three round fights, it lends to round fighting more than a five rounder.

I thought it would be less lack luster than it was but Johnny needed that win to be able to bounce back in contention so I get it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I hate three round fights, it lends to round fighting more than a five rounder.
> 
> I thought it would be less lack luster than it was but Johnny needed that win to be able to bounce back in contention so I get it.


I didn't see anything to indicate 2 more rounds would have went any differently.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Matt reminds me a lot of Condit... Both are never quit fighters but just can't handle these pesky wrestlers.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Matt reminds me a lot of Condit... Both are never quit fighters but just can't handle these pesky wrestlers.


Except if Matt Brown fought Nick Diaz he's motherfuking FIGHT Nick Diaz.

Kind of annoyed at Brown even be likened to a guy that once ran away. Brown literally RAN after Hendricks several times in this fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hendricks was only throwing 20%.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

So much for Brown's "world class" ground game. Seriously, that was a thing? I'm still confused by some people's thoughts on that. Not trying to hate, I think he's a great fighter, but those opinions confused me. Oh well.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

God damn Hendricks with his awesome wrestling.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Toxic said:


> Remember when all the Hendricks fans loved him because he wasn't GSP and didn't fight safe?


Ironic, ain't it? **** Hendricks, how dare they not sign Ben Askren for "being boring", yet this is their guy? I mean I heard he gets another title fight after this.

I'd much rather see Carlos Condit beat him up for five rounds.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

suspectchin said:


> So much for Brown's "world class" ground game. Seriously, that was a thing? I'm still confused by some people's thoughts on that. Not trying to hate, I think he's a great fighter, but those opinions confused me. Oh well.


Eh? 

I dont see how Browns bottom game was discredited. Its his TDD that failed him, still its not like Hendricks was doing anything special from top position. 

Who said Brown was "World Class" on the ground or are you just making that up? I said he's dangerous and has a good guard and he certainly does.

He may not have been able to win but if you think someone with average ground skills can keep from being destroyed by Johny with that much time on their back Id have to disagree. 

And I picked Hendricks to win regardless of Browns bottom game.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Has Matt Brown fought against Condit yet. If not holy geezus that needs to be on a main card in the near future. 

Fun card tonight!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This fight played out exactly like I called it. Hendricks went back to the meat and potatoes - his superior wrestling. Classic Hendricks performance. He is the man for taking a fight against a dangerous guy instead of sitting around waiting for a title. He had a lot to lose but he prevailed. Physically, he looked better than ever too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Has Matt Brown fought against Condit yet. If not holy geezus that needs to be on a main card in the near future.
> 
> Fun card tonight!


Condit would KO him IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Except if Matt Brown fought Nick Diaz he's motherfuking FIGHT Nick Diaz.
> 
> Kind of annoyed at Brown even be likened to a guy that once ran away. Brown literally RAN after Hendricks several times in this fight.


God damn, fighters moving laterally instead of just standing with the back against the cage, homies be scared. :confused02: Condit running away from Diaz is the most absurd argument against a fighter I have ever heard and I am sorry but it reaks of bitterness cause he beat your boy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> God damn, fighters moving laterally instead of just standing with the back against the cage, homies be scared. :confused02: Condit running away from Diaz is the most absurd argument against a fighter I have ever heard and I am sorry but it reaks of bitterness cause he beat your boy.


"I'm going to knock Diaz out"


*Walks backward literally every second of the fight, throwing no power shots as he does*

If it's bitterness why wouldn't I say something about GSP or Anderson, or with Nate RDA or Josh Thompson?

Condit went into that fight and didn't take a step forward and at absolutely no time looked for the KO. I straight up thought he was a decision guy since I hadn't really gotten into MMA yet. When he fought GSP, I was like "So THIS is why people said he could KO Nick".

I reckon Condit himself wants to prove he's not scared of Nick which is why he's asked for a rematch recently, but for a guy with the finishing ability of Condit he looked scared to exchange with Nick.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

yeap, Condit fought like a coward against Nick.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

But Condit implemented a game plan that worked against Nick and took the W home. To call him a coward for that is the same as calling someone avoiding Demian Maia ground a coward or calling Carla Esparza a coward for trying to take Joanna down all the time instead of trading with her. 

This is a sport/game where a loss represent a big move backwards, including financially. Condit fought smart to nullify Nick Diaz best qualities and only thing left for Diaz was bitching after he lost. 

This is MMA. I remember someone criticizing Jacare and calling him a Coward too because he decided not to stand toe to toe with Mousasi and used his game plan to finish the fight and take the win. 

I think the word coward should be reserved to those who use dirty tactics during the fight, not legitimate tactics.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't said he is a coward, i said he fought like one.

Besides, this isn't just a sport/game, it's also called fighting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But Condit implemented a game plan that worked against Nick and took the W home. To call him a coward for that is the same as calling someone avoiding Demian Maia ground a coward or calling Carla Esparza a coward for trying to take Joanna down all the time instead of trading with her.
> 
> This is a sport/game where a loss represent a big move backwards, including financially. Condit fought smart to nullify Nick Diaz best qualities and only thing left for Diaz was bitching after he lost.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say a single fighter is a coward. They are professional fighters after all.

All that got me was him saying he was going to knock Diaz out and now even attempting it. How do you know someone out without ever taking a step forward? 

He's the "natural born killer", a guy everyone said was an absolute beast on the feet...then he fought how he did.

Fair enough to him for winning. I actually didnt think he stood a chance, but he shouldn't have said he was going to win by KO if he had no intention of trying to.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Maybe trolling Diaz was part of his plan, who knows? And I am aware that is a fight, but Nick still lost it. 

It wasn't the best performance of Condit, but that could also indicate how much respect he had for Diaz boxing.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

AmdM said:


> I DIDN'T SAID he is a coward, i said he fought like one.
> 
> Besides, this isn't just a sport/game, it's also called fighting.


Gonzo this ones for you :wink01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Maybe trolling Diaz was part of his plan, who knows? And I am aware that is a fight, but Nick still lost it.
> 
> It wasn't the best performance of Condit, but that could also indicate how much respect he had for Diaz boxing.


He wasn't "trolling" Diaz though.

Condit didn't think he would win a stand up war with Diaz, and he wasn't too sure about grappling and wrestling so he fought a points fighting fight. He won a fight I didn't feel he could have won, I respect that. I just don't like how he acted like this was going to be an epic war the fans shouldn't miss if he had no intention of making it one. It wasn't just "lateral movement". RDA Vs Nate Diaz was movement. Nate did land a couple but RDA stayed the hell away from him, got in, landed big, then got out (no, I'm not on the RDA bandwagon suddenly lol, just not too many Diaz examples to use). Condit stayed on the back foot, flicking light shots to point fight (and it could well have cost him).


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

how did this thread turn into a conditt diaz/pettis RDA thread ? 
carla sucks ballz


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Cause no one wants to talk about Matt Brown Vs Johny Hendricks lol


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cause no one wants to talk about Matt Brown Vs Johny Hendricks lol


Brown and Hendricks fought?

Sorry but the words 'Brown' and 'Hendricks' and 'fight' don't come up with search results for me.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cause no one wants to talk about Matt Brown Vs Johny Hendricks lol



LOL. This is the replacement subject that took over short noticed.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

prospect said:


> how did this thread turn into a conditt diaz/pettis RDA thread ?
> carla sucks ballz


Because the less that's said about Johny Hendricks the better we'll all feel. You know what I mean?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

I wonder what a fight between Ben Askren and Johny Hendricks would look like.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Warning said:


> I wonder what a fight between Ben Askren and Johny Hendricks would look like.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I really dislike Hendricks.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He wasn't "trolling" Diaz though.
> 
> Condit didn't think he would win a stand up war with Diaz, and he wasn't too sure about grappling and wrestling so he fought a points fighting fight. He won a fight I didn't feel he could have won, I respect that. I just don't like how he acted like this was going to be an epic war the fans shouldn't miss if he had no intention of making it one. It wasn't just "lateral movement". RDA Vs Nate Diaz was movement. Nate did land a couple but RDA stayed the hell away from him, got in, landed big, then got out (no, I'm not on the RDA bandwagon suddenly lol, just not too many Diaz examples to use). Condit stayed on the back foot, flicking light shots to point fight (and it could well have cost him).


He didn't wanna give away his gameplan, why wouldn't he act like he is gonna go to war?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

I kinda like hendricks,you guys are the most barbaric and idiotic fans alive


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> He didn't wanna give away his gameplan, why wouldn't he act like he is gonna go to war?


Cause loads of people will treat him like he's a puss.y regardless of how good he does in his next fight against GSP


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> He didn't wanna give away his gameplan, why wouldn't he act like he is gonna go to war?


Let's do hendricks woodly next. then we're guaranteed a stand up match.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Let's do hendricks woodly next. then we're guaranteed a stand up match.


I thought his foot was broken. If so it will probably take awhile for him to be back, then again I am just guessing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cause loads of people will treat him like he's a puss.y regardless of how good he does in his next fight against GSP


Yea, only the uneducated and the stupid will ever think that, not sure he cares to much what they think.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I didn't see anything to indicate 2 more rounds would have went any differently.


Hendricks seems to slow in later rounds I cant say it would have changed the outcome but Id have liked to see if Brown could have found an answer to the take downs later when Hendricks was tired.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

prospect said:


> I kinda like hendricks,you guys are the most barbaric and idiotic fans alive


Not planning on sticking around then?


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Hendricks did a great job winning. raise01: Robbie Lawler must be even better then I thought he was. Rory has no chance.


----------

